# $500 floating around Estes Flats & the ICW between Cove Harbor and Palm Harbor



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope someone that could use some good luck finds one of the five $100 bills.

Blew out of my front pocket yesterday late afternoon.

It was dark and the wind picked up before I figured it out.
Oh well..
If it was made to hold onto, they would've put handles on it.

Good luck kayakers!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

... good practice for boat repairs ...

.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Maybe the fish gods will reward you!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

acoastalbender said:


> ... good practice for boat repairs ...
> 
> .


LOL!


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Meanwhile at Estes flats this morning........


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Or was it actually some deceptive strategery on your part? Lol


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Lmao that's some funny $hit


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Ouch, I would not be able to tell the wife about that one!


May be worth for someone to walk the windward shore.


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

*Ouch*

Oh, I told her.. and she's been living it up making fun of me all weekend..
Saying **** like "oh look Scott, you could have bought this with only... wait, oh sorry, you don't have $500?? Do you??
Laugh it up Honey.,,


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

RED DOG OUTFITTERS said:


> Hope someone that could use some good luck finds one of the five $100 bills.
> 
> Blew out of my front pocket yesterday late afternoon.
> 
> ...


Ouch! Now that hurts. Oh well, better luck next time! You know, most of us are too hip, slick and cool to ever admit to an incident like this. Kudos to you for telling the story!
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Prizepig said:


> Meanwhile at Estes flats this morning........


Now thats funny!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

I keep my boat at Cover Harbor... Will be there Tuesday-Thursday and will keep an eye out... I'm always looking for gas money help..... lol


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It seems to be funny to most people unless they are the one that lost the money. 

Just mark it off to one of those "embarrassing" dumb stories we tell on ourselves from time to time.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I could swear I saw a post on FB (maybe Gulf Coast Fishing Forum) that someone had found it! I went back and looked and did a search and I cannot find it!

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------

